# Build thread: a Whisky Cabinet



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello all. 

For the past few months I've been working on this. It's been months because 8 months ago I had twins (well, my wife did). You can see the monitor in a few of the shots!

This is much shorter than I wanted it to be, as I'm apparently limited to 15 images per post. I put a much more complete build onto another forum.

Here is my cherry slab, I'm working on taking off the bark which causes major allergic reactions. Who knew?










Hand Planing to flatten enough to skip plane:










Planed down and next to some of the rough stuff for a comparison:










The stock for the sides is over 5/4 thick. Resawed it on the old HF bandsaw. Now just over 2/4:










Cut stopped dadoes with my plunge router:










Finishing the tenons on sides / divider:










Cutting the grooves for the back panel to float in. Not deep enough.










The next image is after making the door rails, stiles and panel. The panel is Madrone burl veneer on 1/4 mdf. I cut the rails and stiles on my router table with a tongue and groove set.










Peruvian Walnut I had hanging around, it will be the back panel. I cut it to width and resawed it:










Biscuit layout:










Clamped and glued back panel:










Cutting the under bevel in the top:










Gluing up the door:










Finished:



















If you made it to the end of this, congrats. I'd love to hear thought and criticism. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## tplociniak (Oct 22, 2012)

really nice job, no criticism here


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Very nicely done, I like that! But is that bottle empty or just a very light whiskey??


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

At first I wasn't to sure about this, but as I kept reading and looking at pics I soon realized what an amazing job you did. Nice work. I'd need a much larger cabinet to hold all my liqueur.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Very nicely done, I like that! But is that bottle empty or just a very light whiskey??


It's clear. Lol


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

Love it, the natural edge base really sets the whole thing off in my opinion, nice work.


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Very nicely done, I like that! But is that bottle empty or just a very light whiskey??


Ha! Yeah, it's an empty bottle. 

This cabinet is supposed to be for the one "special" bottle in your collection, as a display piece. Or the most used, either way. I could see it sitting in a den that doesn't have a full liquor cabinet, just for the occasional drink with a friend.

I built it not because I, specifically, had a use for it. I just wanted to build one. Had the idea. Acted on it. Now I'm not sure what to do with it. I can't give it away because one of the joints isn't exactly as tight as I'd like (I dry fit, but under clamping pressure a joint or two got a touch wonky), so I'm not sure where this is going.

I used an empty bottle because I didn't want to distract from the cabinet.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

so, midknight, I have to ask. What's your whiskey of choice?

Excellent work on the box, by the way. Looks fantastic.


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

frankp said:


> so, midknight, I have to ask. What's your whiskey of choice?
> 
> Excellent work on the box, by the way. Looks fantastic.


Well, if I can get nerdy, that would be whisky of choice... the scotches drop the "e" for some reason. Although I do like bourbon whiskey.

My "go to" bottle is the Auchentoshan pictured in the thread. It's a deal at $30 a bottle. However, as a gift, I have had the pleasure of drinking Glenrothes 1985 and 1988 which are 20 and 23 years old respectively. 

I've had the Glenrothes Select Reserve and some others and they are not bad, but these mid-eighties are astounding. Definitely worth the c-note plus they sell for... although I could never spend that much of my own money on a bottle of booze. 

Any suggestions for a fella that's adverse to the "peaty" scotches?


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice build. Fifteen images? I can only get 5 in one post. BTW, I have some sniffer glasses that look just like that. I got them in Vienna, Austria earlier this year when I was there for work.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

I find your box to be both admirable and classy. I like it a lot. 



_______________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Like the grain pattern in your walnut


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice build and finished cabinet. Your use of wood and grain looks excellent.


----------



## Just_Ryan (Dec 13, 2012)

MidKnight said:


> Well, if I can get nerdy, that would be whisky of choice... the scotches drop the "e" for some reason. Although I do like bourbon whiskey.
> 
> My "go to" bottle is the Auchentoshan pictured in the thread. It's a deal at $30 a bottle. However, as a gift, I have had the pleasure of drinking Glenrothes 1985 and 1988 which are 20 and 23 years old respectively.
> 
> ...


Beautiful build and great idea. Nice choice of scotch, too. Would you believe that bottle is $80 in Vancouver after all the liquor taxes we pay here? That is my favorite of the (attainable) very smooth scotches, but I lean towards the peaty and smokey side of the scale. Oban 14 is a favorite of mine that's closer to the middle - not very smokey, but not as delicate as Auchentoshan. Glenlivet 12 is another favorite on the delicate side, and a decent price. My favorite is Lagavulin 16 though, in the completely opposite direction I think my Lagavulin needs a home like that!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

You have done well ,


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice work Midknight,
no complaints here, other than the fact it only holds one bottle.
Mike Hawkins:drink:


----------

